# Check this out



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

This is Ash, one of the chicks that was hatched out 3 weeks ago. She came from a black copper Marans hen and a white Silkie rooster.

Even at 3 weeks on FF, she is already showing the copper in her feathering!! Of course she is not very dark like a BCM because of the white Silkie lineage, but still pretty cool! Hopefully she turns out to be a she and doesn't develop a crow


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You know what others are reporting? Much like when one gives the birds ACV all the time in their water, the birds given FF all the time are hatching out high percentages of pullets vs. cockerels. 

Should be interesting what your hatch shows. How long were your birds on FF before they produced the eggs that were hatched? That could have some bearing on the outcome...if only for a few days, I'm not sure if it would still cause the same effect.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's so fluffy cute!!!!  Going to be a beauty when she grows up!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Bee said:


> You know what others are reporting? Much like when one gives the birds ACV all the time in their water, the birds given FF all the time are hatching out high percentages of pullets vs. cockerels.
> 
> Should be interesting what your hatch shows. How long were your birds on FF before they produced the eggs that were hatched? That could have some bearing on the outcome...if only for a few days, I'm not sure if it would still cause the same effect.


These eggs were reduced right before we switched to FF. The chicks were started on FF though.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Elfinworld said:


> These eggs were reduced right before we switched to FF. The chicks were started on FF though.


These eggs were produced. Not reduced. Typing on my phone in the morning without glasses is very trying


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

You know how some crosses result in sex-links? Not saying your cross is such a one, but there may be a possibility. What colorings on others from that cross? I think, when it occurs, the coloring swaps genders, as well as developing some of its own quirks. Also, the sex link, when it occurs, does not work when the parent colors are reversed. It just means there is a tiny imbalance in the probabities toward the chick being a roo, that is, maybe 51% insyead of 50%

Oh yeah, I got straight "A"s in my statistics and probability classes, thru advanced levels.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> You know how some crosses result in sex-links? Not saying your cross is such a one, but there may be a possibility. What colorings on others from that cross? I think, when it occurs, the coloring swaps genders, as well as developing some of its own quirks. Also, the sex link, when it occurs, does not work when the parent colors are reversed. It just means there is a tiny imbalance in the probabities toward the chick being a roo, that is, maybe 51% insyead of 50%
> 
> Oh yeah, I got straight "A"s in my statistics and probability classes, thru advanced levels.


I don't know anything about that. I just stuck eggs under a broody hen and they happened to be BCM x white Silkie eggs and white leghorn x white Silkie mix.

I think we'll just wait and see who starts laying or crowing


----------

